# Do You Like Do ***?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone here like this style? 
I found two songs I liked, will post later.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> Does anyone here like this style?


Yes. Yessssssssssssssss.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, I like doo *** (at least some of it). As Paul Simon would have it, The Penguins, the Moonglows, The Orioles, and The Five Satins.

Actually, I think I like doo-*** influenced stuff rather than the original music.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I don't listen to it much, but when I do......*I LOVE IT* :tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

My two favorites are:

The Unisons - Losers Seem To Know 





The Brightones - Rumors


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love doo-***, but for some reason I never picked up any collections. I have Sun Ra's Singles CD, and that has some charming doo-*** numbers on it. And I've always loved Zappa's doo-*** covers. Especially WPLJ, and The Closer You Are.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I've heard some original doo-*** I like but I'm not the first one to like Zappa's doo-*** even better than the original. The Closer You Are is one of my favourites also. It gets me week in the knees.

I also love Johnny Darling, Mary Lou ........ Here they are with an Italian video (the cherries are nice):






And of course The Air:






And Anything






And this extreme doo-*** version of Dong Work for Yuda:






And Sharleena I might add (I would go on but I reached the maximum of 5 videoclips):


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

And finally, don't know if this is still doo-*** but it's incredible anyway: Brown Moses from Thingfish


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This is doo-***.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

As are these:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Wanna know about doo-***? Just listen to the words of this song....


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

GreenMamba said:


> As are these:


I like Sh-Boom (The Chords).


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I want to find anomalous 1950s pop music and it would be good to start a thread on it but it might bring in everything and I think the closer it fits into this style of early rock the more interesting it is to me. The two I posted were a little different than the direct "tell me you love me" vocal themes. Lyrics are usually as important as music to me.

Also, I love that militant rhythm guitar style like you find on Crocodile Rock by Elton John. I found it on this song:






Tracy Pendarvas - First Love

Does anyone know the name of that style of playing?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Not from the 1950's but it has a militant rhythm guitar style (guerrilla militia I suppose)






or this version


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

It's actually pretty rare. Here are other examples of the guitar rhythm style I mean:





Kiss By Kiss - Jodie Sands

You can barely hear it in this but it's the same kind of picking style:





"Love me forever" Jodie Sands 1958


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I love pretty much all the popular music of the 50s. From Perry Como to Dion.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

another yessss dodo dada


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> Also, I love that militant rhythm guitar style like you find on Crocodile Rock by Elton John. I found it on this song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That particular rhythm background was made most popular by The Diamonds' smash hit _Little Darling_:






Somebody is clearly copying somebody here. Also, we can go back to 1955 with _When You Dance_ by The Turbans:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> That particular rhythm background was made most popular by The Diamonds' smash hit _Little Darling_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great detective work, Strange Magic. I hear it very subtly in these songs, it's not quite evolved yet. But before reading your post, I realized that it evolved after certain old rhythms like Bossa Nova, Samba, etc. If those were not there, it wouldn't have evolved to what we are hearing. I hear that it comes not just from a rhythm background but also a chordal progression, both having been used, was then chopped up using broken chord strumming.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

A local record store whose auctions I check has this for sale





Yolanda & The Castanets - Meet Me After School

It has that kind of rhythm style mentioned above.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> A local record store whose auctions I check has this for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good example! I'm sure it is one of the Latin American rhythms--samba, rhumba, whatever; I don't know which. I'll search YouTube sometime for a brief course on how to distinguish and indentify the various Latin rhythms by name--I've always wanted to do this. Maybe one of our other members could post good, clear examples of each.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's another example, slight variation: _You're the Apple of my Eye_ by the Four Lovers, before they exploded into Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Here's another example, slight variation: _You're the Apple of my Eye_ by the Four Lovers, before they exploded into Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons.


You are picking up on a different aspect of the songs I'm posting. I'm mentioning the broken chord structure that is played in a quick, uniform way. That's not in the link that you posted. I liked your idea of further breaking these aspects down not only in Latin music but in Rock/Pop from that time period or even other periods.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

my fav is of coarse Cruzin with Rubin and Jets


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> my fav is of coarse Cruzin with Rubin and Jets


For real !


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Jos said:


> For real !
> 
> View attachment 88848


Yep, even the for real version too


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's an old Doo-*** thread that Casebearer managed to convert into a Frank Zappa thread....... My view? Doo-*** is Doo-*** and Zappa is Zappa......


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Here's an old Doo-*** thread that Casebearer managed to convert into a Frank Zappa thread....... My view? Doo-*** is Doo-*** and Zappa is Zappa......


Great work. Now we can post all the Doo-*** we want.





Medallions _ You Are Irresistible - Beautiful Girl Group Ballad


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There is a playlist for sun ra doo ***.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know much Do ***, but I do like this Do *** song, especially when the Blues Brothers did it, which is where I learned of it.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> There is a playlist for sun ra doo ***.


I've always liked this one by The Cosmic Rays:


----------

